# Barn Rescue 1936 Fleetwood Supreme?



## Talewinds (Dec 17, 2010)

So I rescued it but can it be resurrected? I think so. I'll probably give the frame, seat, guard, and bars the rat rod treatment. I've got some correct chrome fenders for it that were on a Hiawatha incorrectly and a refurb'd set of drop centers. 
Does anyone have any old photos of these or some propaganda from the time?

Thanks!

Serial number (4) over (68316) for posterity.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 17, 2010)

geez i've never seen a rear fender that bad


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 17, 2010)

militarymonark said:


> geez i've never seen a rear fender that bad




That's custom.

(Most of it fell off on the long drive home)


----------



## twowheelfan (Dec 17, 2010)

natures way of making a bobber!


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Dec 17, 2010)

I really like that chain guard.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 18, 2010)

I had one of those last year, unfortunately didn't get any pix. The fenders were identical to those found on a Shelby Airflo and it had a cool paint scheme best I could tell. Worth restoring IMO, not a very common model.


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 18, 2010)

Interesting about the fenders. In the advertisement the fenders look as though they have ridges, much like motorbike fenders, yet the one on my bike is smooth, and Shelby Airflow fenders are smooth too IIRC. In regards to the Airflow fenders, aside from having a very gradual and tasteful rounding at the ends is there anything else unique about them?


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Dec 21, 2010)

Cool bike! Reminds me of a few that I have come across. With alot of PB Blaster & some work you should be able to get most parts to free up. I have worked on a few prewar barn finds,& have been suprised a how often I can pull things apart & make it ridable again. Good luck!


----------



## bud poe (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes, I agree, she can ride again!  Very cool frame, and awesome that it still has the badge...How great is that Fleetwood ad?  That kid looks SO STOKED!


----------



## chitown (Dec 21, 2010)

*Supreme Models = deep dish fenders*



Talewinds said:


> Interesting about the fenders. In the advertisement the fenders look as though they have ridges, much like motorbike fenders, yet the one on my bike is smooth, and Shelby Airflow fenders are smooth too IIRC. In regards to the Airflow fenders, aside from having a very gradual and tasteful rounding at the ends is there anything else unique about them?




One feature is the very deep dish of the fender. They do have little ridges/flanges on the ends. Any thoughts on if there was a specific manufacturer who produced these deep dish fenders? They seem pretty unique compared to most fenders which can be rolled where these seem punch formed like a Webber grill would be. You can't get those fenders rolled if they get messed up.

Shelby ad:
View attachment 15521

Auctioned Shelby (Copake
View attachment 15524

Silver King
View attachment 15522

Firestone/Monark
View attachment 15523


----------



## chitown (Dec 22, 2010)

*who's got the dish on the deep dish aluminum fenders???*

Here they are on the recently auctioned M&S bike.

View attachment 15539


----------



## jeep44 (Dec 23, 2010)

Here's mine-looks pretty close to yours;


----------

